# Weather Widget?



## apbling (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, maybe I'm missing the boat here... but I'm looking for a weather widget. I'd like a large picture of the current conditions (I could care less about the clock) and another smaller part that shows the weekly outlook. I've tried Beautiful widgets, palmary weather and a few others... anyone have any advice on their favorites? Fun animations and neat artistic appearances are ok, but not necessary.

thanks!


----------



## stlouisbluesfan1 (Dec 12, 2011)

I use beautiful widgets for mine but I want one w/ a radar.


----------



## bobdarkside (Oct 18, 2011)

I know HD Widgets can give you the weather with a 5 day outlook. Although I think its not compatible with the TP, but I bet there is a workaround out there for something like that. xD


----------



## dragonfly1113 (Dec 6, 2011)

i use beautiful widgets and use the naked background in the settings so that my wallpaper can be seen more


----------



## nomedias (Sep 6, 2011)

bobdarkside said:


> I know HD Widgets can give you the weather with a 5 day outlook. Although I think its not compatible with the TP, but I bet there is a workaround out there for something like that. xD


HD Widgets works, at least on my TP running Xron beta2.1 (CM7 Alpha 3.5). Pulls data from either Weatherbug or Accuweather. Has anyone gotten the Accweather app to work? That is one I found broken on the TP.


----------



## mysylence (Aug 15, 2011)

I grabbed HD Widgets during the sale and tried to load it on my TP but it wasn't showing up in the market. Checked the page on a computer and it said incompatible... However, I was scrolling through my apps this morning and saw that it's now listed, so I guess they updated it.

Personally, I use BeWeather on my phone (haven't had the time to try it on the TP yet although does say it's compatible). I like the current + 3 day forecast widget and enjoy the simple but eye catching animations when you open the full app. Oh, and it also has built in radar from Weather Underground. Pro version free on GetJar.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

Palmary Weather..... best out there


----------



## Unknown User (Dec 25, 2011)

i like advanced clock widget pro...all substance, no flash (nor icons), and highly customizable. as the name indicates, it includes a clock.


----------



## Stan.S (Oct 4, 2011)

My fav weather widget is 'Weather Forcast Widget' by Francois Deslandes https://market.android.com/details?id=org.koxx.forecast_weather.v2 with a transparent background it's just beautiful and can use either Google, norrad or weatherunderground as the data supplier. Has weather only and weather calendar widgets for single and multiple days.

Radar I use Radar Now.

I also have beautiful widgets but I don't actually use it for weather.

Sent from my X10a using RootzWiki


----------



## Jura_2k5 (Oct 13, 2011)

hd widgets is running on my Tp without problems!


----------

